# Two EMTs, One Psych



## Trauma Queen (May 23, 2015)

I work city ems, which comes with its fair share of both transfers and weird interactions with the citizens. But this takes the cake. 

We had just finished dropping off a patient at an area psychiatric/addiction facility. I was loading the stretcher into the ambulance, and my female partner was standing next to me. She sees this guy come running up us, and he finally comes to a stop way too close for comfort. 

He looks clean, dressed appropriately, nothing terribly off about his appearance. Seems like a normal human being. "I'm having a heart attack!"

I unload the stretcher and ask him what's going on. "I'm having a heart attack," he repeats. 

"Alright, any chest pain? Have you had a heart attack in the past? Why do you think you're having a heart attack?"

At this point he turns to my partner, and says, "I'm having a heart attack because you're so beautiful."

I roll my eyes, and load the stretcher back into the rig, tossing out a comment on how I'm sure she's flattered. I can see she's uncomfortable, so I say bye to this guy and we start to walk to get into the truck. That's when he makes a comment that makes this whole experience enter Top 10 EMS Moment status. 

"Can I tongue kiss you?" My partner looks surprised and asks him to repeat himself, and I'm not sure if she just didn't understand or was shocked at the comment. I tell him no, we're leaving now, and tell my partner to get in the truck. He starts yelling about how he can't decide between the two of us, and wants both of us. Then comes incredible comment #2. "Can I buy you two?" Now that this "gentleman" is attempting to solicit us, we tell him its time for him to go, and that we're leaving. I jump into the driver's seat, my partner hops into the passenger seat, and I lock the doors. 

This seemingly normal fella now hurls himself into the passenger door and begins violently gyrating on the passenger door, paired with the weirdest facial expression I've ever seen, as well as making "grabby" hand motions. He even came close to licking the window. This continued until I roll the window down an inch, pick up the radio, and say, "Okay sir, this has been fun, but I'm calling the police now." 

He gives one panicked expression, yells no, then ran off into the sunset. Or rather, into the other entrance to the facility. 

Honestly, probably one of the weirdest things to ever happen to me during my career. Me and my partner had a good laugh later, trying to decide how much he was going to offer if we told him he could buy us.


----------



## johnrsemt (May 26, 2015)

Should have asked;  may have been enough to pay for a good couple of days off.  LOL


----------



## Qulevrius (Dec 12, 2015)

Kinda fits the title, so here goes.

Paired up w/ a much younger partner, received call to a private residence for a 5150 w/ Hx of schizophrenia & psychosis, CC is aggressive behaviour (pt stabbed his sibling w/ a house key). AOS to find 2 county social workers and the pt outside the house w/ his granny & the said sibling (who isn't entirely right in the head as well), very agitated and definitely not looking to go anywhere w/ us. The county workers are considering calling the PD to subdue the pt because they're not getting through to him; I suggest that we give it a try. They agree, I approach the pt and try the diplomatic approach.

After ~10 min of socializing w/ the pt everything almost works out and then the partner decides to step in, puts on gloves in plain view - which immediately reverses any progress I've made w/ the pt so far - and goes for the shotgun approach. As a result the pt takes off, w/ the partner (drumroll) going after him. Hailing the partner and urging him to stop doesn't work, I follow them around the block but neither have any intention to stop. Both partner and pt are about 20 years younger and obviously in better shape, so they easily run off into the sunset. Back to the rig, status upd to dispatch, 20 min later dispatch manages to raise him on his private cell to find out that both have been intercepted by some random PD patrol and the pt is apprehended. On arrival, one of the PD guys asks me 'are you sure your partner is in the right line of work ?'

After depositing the pt in the ER, found a legitimate excuse to get diverted back to station where the partner *suddenly* gets a migraine attack and gets sent home. Long story short - FML.


----------



## BOS 101 (Dec 12, 2015)

Qulevrius said:


> Kinda fits the title, so here goes.
> 
> Paired up w/ a much younger partner, received call to a private residence for a 5150 w/ Hx of schizophrenia & psychosis, CC is aggressive behaviour (pt stabbed his sibling w/ a house key). AOS to find 2 county social workers and the pt outside the house w/ his granny & the said sibling (who isn't entirely right in the head as well), very agitated and definitely not looking to go anywhere w/ us. The county workers are considering calling the PD to subdue the pt because they're not getting through to him; I suggest that we give it a try. They agree, I approach the pt and try the diplomatic approach.
> 
> ...


 
Fabulous, thank you for that.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 16, 2015)

I was dispatched (911) for a pt with mental problems who was in his yard raising heck.  and not dressed for weather (dispatch wording);   +5 deg F outside and about 6" of snow.   We pulled into neighborhood and onto street, about 3/4 block away from address and a young lady (early 20's)  ran by us wearing nothing but tennis shoes.   Driver pulled into driveway to turn around and I told dispatch we were in the area and trying to find pt.    She ran between houses, and through back yards.
Dispatch told us a couple of minutes later that the original caller was on the phone, had seen us pull onto the street and go the wrong way, and his son was still in the front yard.     So we then figure out that we have 2 patients; and it will be more interesting:     Call for PD and an engine for manpower.

When the police arrived they first went to the original address, and found the young man (early 20's) and kept him at the house.   The engine crew found the young woman gave her a blanket and turned her over to us.   We went back to the original house,    finally between us, family and PD figured out that they were having sex in car when his parents came home (parents didn't like the girl) and things went downhill from there:  parents had not seen her,  just their son hopping around the car trying to get dressed (would have been easier if he wasn't trying to put her pants on {new meaning to getting in her pants}):   and yelling at them to leave him alone and get away from him.

We left it to the police to deal with,  parents wanted her arrested for raping their son.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 6, 2016)

This time "2 EMTs, lots of psychs".

Transferring a pt from a SNF to Urgent Care for med clearance, on arrival another crew already there, brought in a male meth head from some BHU, for med clearance as well. Meth head is a weekend gangsta, very agitated and consistently trying to stir up some sh*t. Deposited the pt in the Urgent Care, cleared, got another call to pick up someone from another Urgent Care and take pt to a BHU. On arrival to the BHU, find the said meth head - what are the odds - in the lobby, waiting to be admitted. The lobby is packed with self-admits, including a 40-ish y/o female frequent flyer who can be best described as an Imperator Furiosa-type amazon *slash* UFC fighter, complete with facial tatoos - stating in particular that she's a (verbatim) 'MEAN B*TCH' - and a pink mohawk. For the sake of simplicity, from now on I'll refer to the said individuals as MH and MB.

MH: Whutcha gewt dat pink sheet on ye for woman ?
MB: Say what ?
MH: You deaf b*tch ?
MB: Whatcha call me fool ?
MH: You lookin' ta star sheet wid me or sumthin' ??!!

MB walks up to the admin desk, grabs a pen, MH tries to bumrush her, gets a pen in his chest, goes down screaming, now we have a trauma pt on our hands. Things are getting progressively more interesting as one security guard rushes in, drags MB off, another security guard leans over MH, gets hooked in the gabber. We treat MH (read: stabilize the pen with bulk dressings & wait for FD truck), followed by applying icepacks to the security guard, then spend the next hour giving statements to the PD. Just another day in paradise.


----------



## Qulevrius (Feb 20, 2016)

2 EMTs + 1 psych = not a funny story this time.

Responded to a call for a 5150 M w/ a CC of SI 2' to whatever, AOS to find x1 social worker + x1 psych therapist + the said 5150 outside some private clinic we never been to/never worked with. It's close to 8pm and dark, the lighting conditions on the parking lot are not the best to say the least. The psych therapist provides some insight into the pt's Hx of this and that - the usual 'pt is depressed + SI + stuff + reasons the pt is on a hold', then I'm trying to assess. Shining a LED flashlight into the pt's face seems inappropriate, and I ask him to step out of the shadows so I can actually see his face while I talk to him. He snarls back, something in the key of 'I prefer living in the shadows' - that's OK mate, but I would still like to see the person I'm talking to. The partner is immediately behind the pt, and gets a 'DON'T YOU STAND BEHIND ME BRO' - 'hey no problem buddy, let me move.' Starting to ask him simple stuff such as 'So, how long have you been here ?' + 'What's this facility ? Never been here before.', and the pt flips, spits out 'I'M SO NOT READY FOR THIS BS !!!' and walks away. The social worker goes after him, the shrink is visibly upset. I'm attempting to clear the waters w/ the shrink but apparently all he wanted is a taxi w/ a fancy lightbar. Well mate, you should've called LA Yellow Cab then. The social worker comes back, trades places w/ the shrink, later on the shrink returns and announces that they spent the last 5 hrs convincing the pt to keep on living, that the pt ran away stating that he'll try and commit a 'suicide by cop', that our (mine specifically) demeanour was inappropriate and diminishing and (verbatim quote) if something happens to the pt, it's on us. All this time the partner tried to step in but I held him back - after the last statement he blows up w/ 'No, not really !' and I have to literally drag him away. Cleared the dry run, got another call, business as usual...

We both felt quite bitter after this. I can handle it fine, but the partner is younger and seemed to be affected by it. Will probably end up talking to him about it, the company doesn't really do CISM.


----------

